# Does such a wax exist - pleasant to use, durable and inexpensive?



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

So I saw an interesting post on one of the detailing Facebook groups about how Fusso is overhyped - it has really good durability but at the cost of smelling strongly of solvents as well as a mixed bag on application. 

I know there are very few waxes that match Fusso's durability, if any. But I was wondering what recommendations you have for a wax that isn't a chore to apply or buff off, has decent durability (say >3 months) and has a pleasant smell, all while being inexpensive (let's say <£40)?

My only experience is with BH DSW - I think its smell isn't bad, in fact for me it's more on the pleasant side. It's also durable (although due to being at uni I can't get anywhere near its maximum performance). However I find it somewhat tiring to apply - application requires such little amounts, it becomes draggy. If I use more, it then becomes chalky and more tedious to buff off. I've made posts before about this, and even years later I'm not sure if it's issues with my prep or technique (likely) or maybe a bad batch, or just how the product is. 

Thoughts?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Simplewax Armageddon or Armour V2.

Armageddon is more durable, a pleasure to use, spreads far and smells lovely. I've personally had 6 months out of it after a single stage enhancement. 

Armour V2 is more hydrophobic, smells even better, spreads like butter and still lasts a solid 3+ months

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

Ive had decent length of protection out of AG UHD wax on a number of applications.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DetailedOnline Surreal wax - easy to use / remove, gives a lovely finish and lasts well. Smells amazing :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

G3 supergloss - very easy to use / remove with fantastic gloss. Doesn’t smell too bad to me (no where near as nice as Surreal).


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I can't see how anyone talking about waxes could say that amazing durability comes at the cost of smell..never heard that.

I have king of gloss it doesn't smell of vanilla but I couldn't actually care what it smells off. I'm after durability and gloss surely.

Sounds to me like a witch hunt against fusso pal.

To me that's as bizzare as people who are happy to clay a car induce scratches and marring (no intention of polishing).?? Just so their car paint feels "smoother" absolutely crazy.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> DetailedOnline Surreal wax - easy to use / remove, gives a lovely finish and lasts well. Smells amazing :thumb:


Absolutely this!
Bouncer's Satsuma Rock is even easier and nicer to use but not so durable. More like 4-5 months.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Probably a bit like what makes easy spread butter less of the actual product and some ingredient to make it soft.

So you can have a traditional wax like collinite and add turps or oil to it and get the same thing.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

crxftyyy said:


> Simplewax Armageddon or Armour V2.
> 
> Armageddon is more durable, a pleasure to use, spreads far and smells lovely. I've personally had 6 months out of it after a single stage enhancement.
> 
> ...


You'll see I noticed the brand Simplewax last year, when it wasn't that well known (because the owner was in the Facebook group) - one thing I forgot to mention in this original post is that I find it difficult to tell whether recommendations on the Facebook groups are genuine since a lot of the brand owners are in it. But now that I've seen recommendations for Simplewax elsewhere - here, as well as Forensic Detailing and Paul Dolden I think I'm less anxious


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

v_r_s said:


> I can't see how anyone talking about waxes could say that amazing durability comes at the cost of smell..never heard that.
> 
> I have king of gloss it doesn't smell of vanilla but I couldn't actually care what it smells off. I'm after durability and gloss surely.
> 
> ...


No one claimed that all waxes sacrifice smell for durability. This was just an argument for Fusso 12M.

I kind of do care what a wax smells like but that's just personal preference. I think a nice smell makes waxing a nicer experience - others view it differently.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

RCCampus said:


> You'll see I noticed the brand Simplewax last year, when it wasn't that well known (because the owner was in the Facebook group) - one thing I forgot to mention in this original post is that I find it difficult to tell whether recommendations on the Facebook groups are genuine since a lot of the brand owners are in it. But now that I've seen recommendations for Simplewax elsewhere - here, as well as Forensic Detailing and Paul Dolden I think I'm less anxious


I've only really converted to some of his stuff over the last couple of years, but I've been down to his base a couple of times to collect orders and test stuff with him. He's a genuine guy who knows his stuff, a true perfectionist. He's had stuff in the pipeline for 2 years before release down to not being up to his standards, and I stand by everything he makes because I'm yet to be let down by any of them. Suds is an absolute killer of a shampoo and it's bespoke made by him at his house in batches, so good hes sold out over the course of lockdown even though he's made 600L of the stuff!

And questions fire em my way dude, happy to help!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

crxftyyy said:


> I've only really converted to some of his stuff over the last couple of years, but I've been down to his base a couple of times to collect orders and test stuff with him. He's a genuine guy who knows his stuff, a true perfectionist. He's had stuff in the pipeline for 2 years before release down to not being up to his standards, and I stand by everything he makes because I'm yet to be let down by any of them. Suds is an absolute killer of a shampoo and it's bespoke made by him at his house in batches, so good hes sold out over the course of lockdown even though he's made 600L of the stuff!
> 
> And questions fire em my way dude, happy to help!
> 
> ...


I've just ordered some Suds from CYR after seeing many good reviews 
Armour V2 worth a punt too then as well?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

sebjonesy said:


> I've just ordered some Suds from CYR after seeing many good reviews
> 
> Armour V2 worth a punt too then as well?


Without a doubt dude, it's lovely stuff to use! Water behavior is sick!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

crxftyyy said:


> Without a doubt dude, it's lovely stuff to use! Water behavior is sick!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


well then, that's me sold!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RCCampus said:


> But now that I've seen recommendations for Simplewax elsewhere - here, as well as Forensic Detailing and Paul Dolden I think I'm less anxious


Personally, when I'm looking at youtube reviews, I put more stock in the opinions of a number of smaller youtubers that haven't been sent the items for review purposes, or where the reviewer clearly states they they have bought the item/product with their own money. You can say what you like about a reviewer not being biased in your own opinion, but when a reviewer receives something he hasn't paid for, there's an inbuilt desire to continue receiving free samples and they aren't going to get that they slate a product.
I, and many others, used to receive a load of free stuff from Amazon sellers (for review purposes) around 2015-16. The amount that was received was ridiculous to be honest. Amazon eventually, put a stop to it as they felt (and probably rightly so) that review samples were being favourably reviewed so that the free sample gravy-train continued.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Personally, when I'm looking at youtube reviews, I put more stock in the opinions of a number of smaller youtubers that haven't been sent the items for review purposes, or where the reviewer clearly states they they have bought the item/product with their own money. You can say what you like about a reviewer not being biased in your own opinion, but when a reviewer receives something he hasn't paid for, there's an inbuilt desire to continue receiving free samples and they aren't going to get that they slate a product.
> I, and many others, used to receive a load of free stuff from Amazon sellers (for review purposes) around 2015-16. The amount that was received was ridiculous to be honest. Amazon eventually, put a stop to it as they felt (and probably rightly so) that review samples were being favourably reviewed so that the free sample gravy-train continued.


Yes I'm aware of this as well - there's a lot of potential bias in YouTube reviewers. The other issue is that products are rarely tested against others making comparison difficult.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

crxftyyy said:


> Without a doubt dude, it's lovely stuff to use! Water behavior is sick!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


If you had to pick between Armageddon and Armour v2 which would you take?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

RCCampus said:


> If you had to pick between Armageddon and Armour v2 which would you take?


Armageddon is a firm favourite, 25 cars I've coated in it and not had one less than 4 months.

V2 I haven't had chance to properly play with yet, due to having too many waxes 

I've hopefully included a vid of Armageddon on the left against Zymol Glasur on the right. Take from it what you wish, I'm seriously impressed for half the price! https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ecaca4726906/received_688140128422721.mp4

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm liking the liquid waxes at the mo after using Prima Banana gloss a few days ago.

Soooo easy to use, spreads for ages and gives a lovely gloss finish.

Gave the X3 a qk maintenance wash tonight, dusty and a few flies splattered on it.
Used WP 8 Below for the 1st time today in my Detailedonline V2 foam lance, clung for ages and hardly any product used on the bus of a X3.

PW'd off and the beading and sheeting was mightily impressive.

Will be coated with R222 tomorrow to try this concours wax that's raved about.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> I'm liking the liquid waxes at the mo after using Prima Banana gloss a few days ago.
> 
> Soooo easy to use, spreads for ages and gives a lovely gloss finish.
> 
> ...


Keep your eyes on the SW page over the coming months, there's gonna be something right up your street in that case, but you didn't hear from me 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Tonyin/ in2detailing crystal ceramic coating wax.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Collinite 845,couldn't be easier to apply, looks great and has great durability, cheap too
Another wax which punches above its weight for me is wax planet solarized 


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just used R222 on the X3 today but did the roof in my recently purchased Megs Ceramic Liquid Wax.

This stuff is a joy to use, smells rather nice, no idea of what mind but I applied it with ease, left for about 10mins as there's no cure time instructions I believe, and it removed with zero grab and looks nearly as nice as the R222, which I must say is a very impressive wax indeed.

I'll post some pics up later in the 'What detailing did you do today' thread.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

pt1 said:


> Collinite 845,couldn't be easier to apply, looks great and has great durability, cheap too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I love the Collinite. I also notice no one has mentioned FK1000P? Not the best smelling but great for bodywork, wheels, exhaust tips and everything else. 4-6 month durability too and cheap as chips to buy. :thumb:


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

Detailed Online's Surreal Ceramic paste wax fits that bill perfectly and with them being a forum sponsor you get a further discount.

I cant fault it one bit 11/10 product IMO.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Rab W19 said:


> Detailed Online's Surreal Ceramic paste wax fits that bill perfectly and with them being a forum sponsor you get a further discount.
> 
> I cant fault it one bit 11/10 product IMO.


I think I'm in the dilemma between Simplewax Armageddon and Detailed Online Surreal - both are similarly priced for the smaller pots


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

RCCampus said:


> I think I'm in the dilemma between Simplewax Armageddon and Detailed Online Surreal - both are similarly priced for the smaller pots


I havent used Simplewax but I love the surreal.

If you go onto my Focus ST Tdci project thread I do a good review and there is some good pictures of the results that may help with your decision.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Definitely give the small armageddon a go, if you don't get on with it I'll buy it off you! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I would say Detailed Online Surreal ceramic wax, but also their Illusive PTFE wax, which is highly underrated.
Otherwise, Infinity wax Diablo is also a joy to work with


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

RCCampus said:


> I think I'm in the dilemma between Simplewax Armageddon and Detailed Online Surreal - both are similarly priced for the smaller pots


I have both, both are great waxes. I would probably go with surreal, its nicer to use than Armageddon, armageddeon can be slightly grabby if you dont apply to perfectly prepped paint,its very durable and hydrophobic though
I actually prefer wax planet solarized to both, even if it doesn't last as long

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Stoner said:


> I love the Collinite. I also notice no one has mentioned FK1000P? Not the best smelling but great for bodywork, wheels, exhaust tips and everything else. 4-6 month durability too and cheap as chips to buy. :thumb:


Do you get 4-6 months on a daily driver?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

pt1 said:


> I have both, both are great waxes. I would probably go with surreal, its nicer to use than Armageddon, armageddeon can be slightly grabby if you dont apply to perfectly prepped paint,its very durable and hydrophobic though
> I actually prefer wax planet solarized to both, even if it doesn't last as long
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Out of interest, where did you purchase your armageddon?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

crxftyyy said:


> Out of interest, where did you purchase your armageddon?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Wax planet

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

pt1 said:


> I have both, both are great waxes. I would probably go with surreal, its nicer to use than Armageddon, armageddeon can be slightly grabby if you dont apply to perfectly prepped paint,its very durable and hydrophobic though
> I actually prefer wax planet solarized to both, even if it doesn't last as long
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Brilliant, thanks for the comparison. That will probably sway me towards the Surreal, but I will check out Solarized as well


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

In 2 Detailing Ceramic Wax is an awesome wax, I have been trying lots of different things recently and find this a honest fair priced wax that does the business easily.

12 years on this site must be due a Gold Watch... LOL.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Another one to throw in the mix is RPM : on special for £29.99 for 200ml

https://www.mitchellandking.com/products/rpm


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Says £39.99?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I would throw Bilt Hamber Finis Wax in the mix. It's easier to use than AG HD, lasts longer, and not that expensive overall (you also get a large tin of it).


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I must be doing something wrong as I do not have any problems applying Fusso or King Of Gloss. I apply it to two panels at a time and then polish off the first one and then apply it to the third one and so on. I can do this in moderate sunshine as well.
As for the smell yes it would bring a certain pleasure whilst using it but that doesn't even factor in when I see the results throughout the next six months or more.


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

Collinite 476S


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Sentinel Silk Wax. Newcomer but on a different level.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Imprezaworks said:


> Says £39.99?


Add it to your cart to get the discount of 25%


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Gheezer said:


> Sentinel Silk Wax. Newcomer but on a different level.


I can only find it on a US website, $90 pricetag as well...


----------

